# Pre-purchase questions



## cmillar (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm wondering:

- are there any current libraries for StaffPad that might give a more 'pop' oriented sound for brass instruments?
- any of the libraries include any saxophones? ...or, clarinets/bass clarinets that might be used for demo-ing and faking 'sax parts'?


----------



## MadLad (Feb 14, 2021)

staffpad only has the built-in saxophone samples and only alt-sax. It's serviceable, though. As far as I know, there is no add-on Saxophone library but both CineWinds and Berlin Woodwinds have bass-clarinets and all the other clarinets you need.

The Berlin Brass First Trumpet also has a "mariachi" sound which is quite nice for some parts. Then there's the staffpad guitar essentials with a good clean electric guitar and all the percussion libraries have also a drum-kit. But that's about it.

EDIT: The stock library also has electric and upright bass. The upright bass sounds really good.


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 16, 2021)

There is a Staffpad drum essentials library with awesome pop oriented and/or jazzy drums which can sound both groovy and intricate or just fat. 

The scoring synths are very useful for pop, too. 

But nothing that comes close to ease of use let alone sound of for example Session Horns pro


----------



## cmillar (Feb 16, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> There is a Staffpad drum essentials library with awesome pop oriented and/or jazzy drums which can sound both groovy and intricate or just fat.
> 
> The scoring synths are very useful for pop, too.
> 
> But nothing that comes close to ease of use let alone sound of for example Session Horns pro


Thanks...good to know. I'll be setting up StaffPad over the next week as I buy it.

Just wondering, as I do love Session Horns myself on my big DAW.

Am looking to use StaffPad more as a sketching scorepad for 'pops'/jazz stuff I do, and am curious as to what could 'sort of work' for that purpose....not for a final product from StaffPad, but for my sketching use.

Will be nice in the future if and when some great commercial sounding horns get ported into the StaffPad format.


----------

